# old decal removal tip barrowed from car modeling world



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 6, 2021)

I tried the second method on old paint and it stained it. Just so you know.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 8, 2021)

I’ve been a model builder for decades and my method is using Solvaset .This stuff will let you scrape off the decal using a plastic spatula.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> I’ve been a model builder for decades and my method is using Solvaset .This stuff will let you scrape off the decal using a plastic spatula.




I prefer using a Capital One charge card verses a spatula. Anything with Capital One printed on it will work.


----------

